# Anyone elses color temperature seem "warm"?



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything with my 3 day old GNex is working just fine. Some slight vertical banding at low brightness, but that seems par for the course.

The one thing Im having trouble getting 100% used to is the color temp of the screen. White seems a touch orangeish (i.e. "warm"). On my old phone (Fascinate) it looks much more pure white.

The odd thing is that if I run something like Dead Pixel Test which gives a screen of solid colors, the solid white screen looks perfect. It seems to be mostly text (app names, etc) that are a little less than pure white.

Ive tried Screen Adjuster from the market, and while it does seem to help, it also makes pure black more of a really really dark blue.

Anyone else see this? I think Ive even noticed it in a few screenshots over in the ROM forum, so Im wondering if its normal, or maybe just the text color isnt a pure white. I can probably swing getting a replacement (purchased online not from Verizon), but since this one seems to be performing well (radio-wise), I didnt want to muck with it if I didnt have to.

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

welcome to samoled screens.. This 'warm' color shift is a result of the technology and is a trade-off that comes with the benefit of beautiful colors.

This was the case with the droid incredible as well (the ones with amoled screens). Not sure why the fascinates amoled displayed whites better though.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Color temperature can be adjusted with software. That's why the fascinate is different


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Br125 said:


> Color temperature can be adjusted with software. That's why the fascinate is different


I know I changed some RGB setting in the Fascinate, but Im almost positive I did it with an app, and that app is no longer installed. Yet the whites still look "more pure". I do remember that phone seeming a little "warm" out of the box as well, so Im not sure if something changed internal to the ROM/kernels that I ran on it (and there were plenty of them!). I havent yet rooted my GNex, but I may do it just to start playing with ROMs and kernels, so who knows along the way it might get better.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

If you have any of the vertical banding I suggest returning it for a replacement. It drove me crazy and I finally got a new one. No banding now and colors are better too. No reason to spend this much money on a device and have a defective screen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Natemz said:


> If you have any of the vertical banding I suggest returning it for a replacement. It drove me crazy and I finally got a new one. No banding now and colors are better too. No reason to spend this much money on a device and have a defective screen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My Fascinate shows a similar banding issue, so Im used to it. The color temp is what got me (as you can see by this thread)

I bought my phone from WireFly, while Im sure they would send me a replacement I dont know how it would work if the replacement is worse than the first one and I need to go back. (stupid move I guess, to spend 199 at WireFly vs 259 at Verizon where I could swap until my hearts content)


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine doesn't seem overly warm, if anything it's a bit cool. Since it's pentile, it should naturally shift toward the cooler end of the spectrum, so it's possibly oranges and reds are cranked up to compensate.

"No two phones are the same."


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Try the Franco kernel (here in the GSM developer section, runs on CDMA as well)...he has tweaked the color settings, looks great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Try the Franco kernel (here in the GSM developer section, runs on CDMA as well)...he has tweaked the color settings, looks great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried this with AOKP ROM and didnt notice any color differences. A few people in the GSM forum echoed the same results........Im wondering what I missed.

Are you running this kernel? If so, with what ROM? Im wondering if its not playing nicely with AOKP or if AOKP is somehow overriding the color changes.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Using Franco on axiom 2.4 but my color seems the same so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Using Franco on axiom 2.4 but my color seems the same so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, I might give it a shot on a different ROM just to see. I actually dont think the ROM would interfere, but I guess its worth a shot.

Im also curious if this will change pure black into something a little bluer.........I tried Screen Adjuster from the market, and while it definitely makes whites whiter, it adds a shade of blue to blacks making them look more like midnight blue.


----------

